# One reason I want to move back to Michigan



## Rich Baker (Dec 5, 2004)

These things are along the river every where I fish. I see about 5 to 10 a day and this one bite me twice, DIdn't get skin but I had to patch the waders.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn, that will get your attention.

We only have one small rattler in michigan, and it is a very timid snake, not at all aggressive.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Rich Baker said:


> ..this one bite me twice, DIdn't get skin but I had to patch the waders.


i have a hard enough time keep my aders from leaking, i don't need help from snakes!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

That's pretty wild Rich!:tdo12: I would be a little tense while fishing.:16suspect :gaga:


----------



## msujohn1501 (Aug 6, 2005)

I grew up in Texas and understand why you'd want to move as well. We had a field behind the school that backed up to the playground and we walked out one day to find a group of rattlers (3-5) all coiled up under the swings. I never did feel comfortable going back out there... Luckily no one got bitten.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

So do you wear 'chaps" when wet wading in the summer?


----------



## msujohn1501 (Aug 6, 2005)

And spurs and cowboy boots.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

That's always exciting. I try to get down to the Smokies annually and I have always seen rattlers fishing there. They have the highest density in the worlf of rattlers and they come out in the spring and warm up on the rocks along the river. CRAZY!:tdo12:


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

How long did it take to drain the waders?


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

and remove the brown stain


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

judging by the scenery in the background, i'd rather deal with those snattlerakes then hordes of people swilling busch light and trying to snag steelhead.


----------



## Rich Baker (Dec 5, 2004)

sprigdog said:


> judging by the scenery in the background, i'd rather deal with those snattlerakes then hordes of people swilling busch light and trying to snag steelhead.


 No it pretty much a fly fishing only river. No bait allowed so the bush beer crew stays away. LOL This is the Deshutese River out side of Maulpin. Not much of a crowed and plety of fish. We hooked 30 trout that day.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

My OR friends in Medford and Ashland did not tell me about those things:yikes: 

Back east NY and NJ always had to be wary along trout streams of stepping on a water moccassin or timer rattler up in themountains, still remember one huge one I almost did step on while bushwhacking to some prime trout water on the Willowemoc River in the Catskills, never did make it to that water that big fellow was sunning on the only way into it.

:evil: 

BG


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

sprigdog said:


> judging by the scenery in the background, i'd rather deal with those snattlerakes then hordes of people swilling busch light and trying to snag steelhead.


Rich, I believe sprigdog was saying that he'd rather deal with the snakes than some of the less than desriables that invade our streams from time to time.

Thanks for sharing........the pictures that is.........leave the snakes.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

When I lived in GA and fished the rivers down there...I would spend more time looking for snakes than on fishing!!! 

I like MI snakes much better!!! I never realized that oregon had that many rattlers.:yikes:


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

i stepped on a rattler while in pensilvania. Fortuneatly I had wore my leather hiking boots while wet wading and not my sandles. The bugger nailed me and pentrated the boot but not me. Still got venom in my boot and my skin peeled like a bad sun burn for a couple days. The park ranger said I was very lucky.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I know there are vaccines but there's nothing over the counter right? Anyone know much about rattler bites? I do alot of back country trips down south and up north. Most the time I'm a full day away from an access point with no cell phone reception


----------



## Rich Baker (Dec 5, 2004)

Doc told me to carry antihistomens.(sp) Like sinus meds and get to a doc/ Do not use snake bit kits. And don't have somebody suck it out.


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Those snakes along the banks would be a good excuse to get a new drift boat.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

riverman said:


> So do you wear 'chaps" when wet wading in the summer?


I would ware chaps 24/7


----------

